
Firefox is now placing ads on your home page - MikusR
https://www.reddit.com/r/privacytoolsIO/comments/aax1r5/firefox_is_now_placing_ads_on_your_home_page/
======
fxfan
I am a fan of Firefox. Firefox saved us from the stagnation of IE. And it is a
browser you can expect to see around trying to innovate.

I don't mind them trying to make money in the process so long as they screen
those ads properly.

That said, what I _do_ absolutely mind is them claiming to be privacy and user
friendly and at the same time pre-installing pocket but not ublock origin.

------
apacheCamel
I don't think this is a terrible thing. I don't enjoy it, I would much rather
have an ad free web, but I've come to terms with how many things on the
internet have to make money. It isn't intrusive at all and is situated at the
bottom of the page where I do not even glance at. As long as that is where it
ends, then I am fine with it. It becomes a problem when we have browser forced
banner ads that stretch across the screen obscuring parts of pages.

------
MikusR
From Neowin:

"This snippet was an experiment to provide more value to Firefox users through
offers provided by a partner. It was not a paid placement or advertisement. We
are continually looking for more ways to say thanks for using Firefox. In a
similar vein, earlier this month we offered Firefox users a free opportunity
to enjoy a live concert from Phosphorescent."

~~~
anotheryou
BS... :/

partner as in romance or as in business?

